# Running Rich/ Gas Smell



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

I did a search and found some stuff that seemed related but I'm not sure so here's the problem I'm having.

I have a 1995 Nissan 200sx Se-R. While I was driving to the store my car started to have a severe lack in power, sputtered when I'd accelerate and eventually was jerky the whole time. I had white smoke POURING out the tailpipe all of the sudden and a strong gas smell if my car is on.

From what I read it might be the 02 sensor or temp sensor. My plugs look shot now so I'm thinking new ones of thoughs are needed too. Any idea's? Thanks in advance


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Spykce said:


> I did a search and found some stuff that seemed related but I'm not sure so here's the problem I'm having.
> 
> I have a 1995 Nissan 200sx Se-R. While I was driving to the store my car started to have a severe lack in power, sputtered when I'd accelerate and eventually was jerky the whole time. I had white smoke POURING out the tailpipe all of the sudden and a strong gas smell if my car is on.
> 
> From what I read it might be the 02 sensor or temp sensor. My plugs look shot now so I'm thinking new ones of thoughs are needed too. Any idea's? Thanks in advance



The white smoke deal is concerning, is it still smoking? ?counld be a head gasket, may have to do a compression test.


----------



## Spykce (Aug 16, 2005)

From what I could figure out I'm getting way to much gas(obviously). So I started with the sensors. One of my oxygen sensors was giving weird readings so I switched it with a new one. That helped somewhat but didn't fix it. Next I went with the Fuel Pressure Regulator. The car seemed to run smoother but it's still way to rich. Gas is no longer coming out the tail pipe though. It's still smoking a little. I guess it may be the injectors. Still working on fixing the problem.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

black smoke is usually the indication of a rich mixture.
white, for coolant burning.
blue for oil consumption. 

can you check the reading at the IAT and see what temp the ECU supposedly receives?

i had to put my IAT back into the air stream to correct my rich running problem.


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

White smoke pouring out your exhaust means your burning coolant. You might want to look into that.

If its running super rich check your IAT,ECT,and MAF sensors. You already replaced your O2 so apprently thats not the problem. Sometimes the ECT will fail and cause the engine to think the engine is extremely cold and therefore dump fuel into the cylinders. Same with your IAT.

Your PCM may be compensating for a lean condition as well, so make sure all your vacuum lines are connected and not broken or anything like that.


----------

